# Homestead in West TN for sale offered at a great price



## knuckledragger (Jun 6, 2007)

This certainly isn't what my family wants, but due to cutbacks in the fire department, we are having to downsize, move to town, and see if I can make it into nursing school.

We are selling our homestead. We have a four bed, three bath house (2300 square feet) on four acres that includes:

a pond with bass and possible catfish and bream
a 30'x30' shop wired for electricity
a 22'x10' barn with a loft, wired for electricity with an adjoining...
10'x6' chicken coop
2 peach trees, 2 apple trees, 2 blueberry bushes
a large garden area including some raised beds that easily produces 100+ quarts of veggies a year
fenced and cross fenced

It have it priced well below appraisal to move it quickly. We are wanting to get $130,000 for it. It is between Ripley and Henning, TN. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds lovely, good luck to you!


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey knuckledragger. Sounds good but do you have pic's?

Wylie


----------



## knuckledragger (Jun 6, 2007)

not yet. I am doing some trim work in the house and getting registered for school. I will update this post with pics in the near future.


----------

